
Business Advice from a Billionaire - y2002
http://www.wisebread.com/business-advice-from-a-billionaire
======
y2002
"You need to tolerate surface differences in order to help people focus their
talents on what needs attention. One of the weaknesses of some people in
administration is that they want people around who look, act, and think like
they do. That's a recipe for disaster."

This is why so many startups hit a wall after they get picked up by corporate
giants. Group think kills.

~~~
downer
Yes, group think kills.

